# Midwest Vizsla Rescue



## v-john

Our rescue has a new website a new name and a new look. Check it out! You can contact any of us, or me if you have any questions! 
Thanks!

http://www.midwestvizslarescue.org/index.html


----------



## KB87

V-John, can you clarify for me what states are covered in the midwest by this rescue?


----------



## Laika

John, those pics of Topo and Doc on your cover page are both heartbreaking, and amazing. 

Can't believe someone would let any pups be so neglected--glad you folks were there to help save those pups! 

Mike & Laika


----------



## v-john

You bet. This rescue deals with Missouri, and Kansas. However, our coordinator (Meghan Tallman) is the South Central Regional Coordinator and she covers the following states... (Mo, Ks., Ark., Ok., Tx, Ky., La)


----------



## v-john

Laika said:


> John, those pics of Topo and Doc on your cover page are both heartbreaking, and amazing.
> 
> Can't believe someone would let any pups be so neglected--glad you folks were there to help save those pups!
> 
> Mike & Laika


Thanks. There was an entire litter, I believe that was in that condition. All recovered and were adopted out. It worked out well.


----------



## v-john

I wanted to thank Datacan for making a donation to our rescue. I assure you it will go to good use. We appreciate his generosity!


----------



## Laika

Can't help myself, I have to post the link to a short video about that particular litter ... 

May need a tissue, but it is a happy vid 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mK3oG91ckr8


----------



## Rudy

Perfect to me

Stand up stuff we need 

The great handler, trainer and show man Warren Eizmen on birds

firestormbirddogs.com

He cares so much as well for Reds

All of you a big Thanks and job and effort


----------



## v-john

Laika said:


> Can't help myself, I have to post the link to a short video about that particular litter ...
> 
> May need a tissue, but it is a happy vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mK3oG91ckr8


Thanks for posting that. I saw quite a few familiar faces!


----------



## mswhipple

V-John, bless your heart for the work that you do!! And a heartfelt thanks to everyone involved in rescue!!


----------



## Darcy1311

V-John, those pictures are truly shocking what sort of animal treats such noble Vizslas like this :-\ it really is a sad sick world, but the work you all do, is so much worth it if it saves these wonderful animals.. .is there anyway of setting up a paypal account so we could send donations from the forum...Rob and Darcy..


----------



## KB87

Wow! What a tear-jerker video! V-John, you guys did awesome!

After watching that video I'm leaving work early to go pick up H from daycare early and take him to the park and love on him!


----------



## Darcy1311

V-John said:


> Laika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help myself, I have to post the link to a short video about that particular litter ...
> 
> May need a tissue, but it is a happy vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mK3oG91ckr8
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting that. I saw quite a few familiar faces!
Click to expand...

 I am so glad they all made it, fine beasts but please stop posting these clips I am just moved to tears and X factor hasn't even started yet......keep up this brilliant and valuable work V-John ...kind regards Rob and Darcy.....


----------



## v-john

Darcy1311 said:


> V-John, those pictures are truly shocking what sort of animal treats such noble Vizslas like this :-\ it really is a sad sick world, but the work you all do, is so much worth it if it saves these wonderful animals.. .is there anyway of setting up a paypal account so we could send donations from the forum...Rob and Darcy..


Thanks for all of the kind words everyone. We appreciate it. 

If you click on the "How you can help" tab, and then at the bottom there is a yellow button that says donate... Click on that, and it will take you through a paypal account to donate. 

The donations are tax deductible if you are here in the States. Thank you everyone.


----------



## v-john

Also, if you guys are on facebook, you can "like" our page too. We have a nice female that in on our facebook page, that isn't on the website... Yet.


----------



## mlwindc

just made a teeny donation to the rescue. Please let me know when you get your 501c3 approval; would love to add you to our year end donation cycle.


----------



## v-john

mlwindc said:


> just made a teeny donation to the rescue. Please let me know when you get your 501c3 approval; would love to add you to our year end donation cycle.


I will do that, thank you very much!


----------



## datacan

Bump 

maybe the mods will sticky this thread? Please


----------



## v-john

Couple boys are up on the site, check them out! 
We had a girl that was just adopted that had a cancerous tumor removed. 

http://www.midwestvizslarescue.org/available-for-adoption.html


----------



## v-john

A female runaway with a happy ending. 

The Journey

2 weeks and a day was the length of her stay, Prairie Paws' guest, Ruby V. She had run, run, run with some pals, too much fun, she looked up and had lost her way. The truck brought her in and her sugarfaced grin won the hearts of the Prairie Paws staff. Her coat and nose and Vizsla like pose prompted Midwest V Rescue guide her path. And so a trip down the highway, a brief stop, "ya goin' my way?" Ruby is a "sweet pea" for sure! Settled at home when I pick up the phone, it's Prairie Paws,"we just got a call about Ruby." Seems while on the lamb Ruby's heartsick fam was looking for her day after day. On a fluke, Ruby's mom, looked up Prairie Paws Shelter, 25 miles away...and look! There she was! sure to get the family nod....but wait! No more Ruby pic...it's gone! Frantic calls to the "Paws" and then to MVR to set the record straight. That sugar kissed face that lit up for a "Ruby!" Good girl! Was really not Ruby at all. Goldie is her name and not running away ever again is her new favorite game though she'll always remember her romp this fall. Rescue gifts great big grins and gratitude on the days when all goes just right. We'll take this group victory and sleep that much sweeter tonight!
Goodnight Goldie!


----------



## gavin08

Would you consider letting a family located in central new york adopt a rescue?


----------



## v-john

gavin08 said:


> Would you consider letting a family located in central new york adopt a rescue?


Of course. I'm in Kansas, and I personally have fostered dogs that have gone to Florida, New Mexico, Texas, Oklahoma, California, among some of the local states as well.

The one caveat is that we don't ship dogs. We want to meet the prospective parents, and we want the dogs to meet the prospective parents in a comfortable environment to ensure that there is a proper "love connection".


----------



## v-john

This gal is helping us out through Scentsy. Part of the proceeds that she sells will benefit Midwest Vizsla Rescue. 

Here is the link.

https://janelledozar.scentsy.us/Scentsy/Home?partyId=207246287

Don't forget, if you are on facebook, we have a page that can be "liked" as well.

https://www.facebook.com/MidwestVizslaRescue


----------



## FLgatorgirl

V John,

My husband has sensitivity to almost all candles, but I did go make a small donation on your site through PayPal. Thanks for all that you guys do!!


----------



## v-john

FLgatorgirl said:


> V John,
> 
> My husband has sensitivity to almost all candles, but I did go make a small donation on your site through PayPal. Thanks for all that you guys do!!


Thank you for your generosity, we greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Rudy

V- John thank You For Risking and helping and providing 

and making these choices as well 

They matter and Your Team is a real value for each of us 

This is power of the mind and pen

all of you on this trek 

thank You the 12 round the Finish matters the most


----------



## v-john

Just wanted to say Thanks to FLGatorgirl who sent me a PM to let us know about a dog in an animal shelter here locally. The shelter has had some parvo run through it, and so a member picked up the dog and will quarantine the dog until they are sure that there is no issues with Parvo. Once pics and such go up on the website, we will post them to the site. Thanks!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

V-John, 
Thanks go to you and your group for all of your hard work in rescuing these precious red dogs. I am glad my internet wanderings pointed you guys in the direction of a pup in need. Did the local shelter not know of Midwest Vizsla Rescue? I volunteered at a shelter many years ago and was surprised that they never wanted to make the effort to contact breed specific rescues. It only makes sense to me because it would without question get the dog somewhere safe and free up space for another dog. Can't wait to hear about the new boy. I am glad he is safe now.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

So V-john have you seen the CL pup that gator girl posted a link to? Under the adoptable dogs thread. It's in Kansas City. 15 weeks old so I imagine you all could rehome in no time.


----------



## v-john

Becky, 
The shelters RARELY call the breed specific rescues. It's up to us, and folks like you to keep an eye out. It stinks that our treasurer lives in Emporia and they didn't call her. I'm fortunate, that in my town, I know the folks at the shelter well enough that they just text me, or message me on FB and I hear about the dogs as soon as they come in. 

I talked to one of the bigger shelters in the state, and the gal just simply stated that they are too overwhelmed with dogs to try and call each individual rescue. 

Sad, but true.


----------



## v-john

SteelCityDozer said:


> So V-john have you seen the CL pup that gator girl posted a link to? Under the adoptable dogs thread. It's in Kansas City. 15 weeks old so I imagine you all could rehome in no time.


Yes, I saw it on the thread. Thank you for bringing that up. I can't call for a couple of hours (I have kids in the classroom right now) but we have a member that is at the Dr and will call as soon as she get's out. Thank you for pointing that out to us! 

Hopefully they are willing to turn it over to us. 

Edit - We have placed a call with them and are waiting to hear back.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

V-John has not mentioned it that I am aware of, but Midwest Vizsla Rescue has an online auction for some super cute Vizsla jewelry. Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.630158820359313.1073741836.520200221355174&type=1 The Christmas pin is adorable. Bid up, it is for a great cause!!


----------



## Rudy

Well we got water feed lines started and some heat process started and rubber Non Toxic Floors done for the Reds 

Much more to do but were fighting and trying for a Safer haven for all reds ages 16 to Pups ;D

and a Big Thanks To Big John the monster Hungerian just a small lad 6ft 6 352 stones  ;D and ex Seahawk 

only earned one season they cut his knees down to size :-[

50 days max we should be a better choice then a chance for Reds who deserve so much more support love and hugs , food choices and core exercise and all will have birds

I have **** birds doves and Quail in bunches right next to base camp 1 

all will be fed only natures foods all will fly not die 

He had outstanding level and fill skills with His great custom John Deer Tractor 

we had to back fill much and add gravel and rocks before earned base camp 1

For Reds

We wins and better Tractor and back hoe skills then I had : ;D 

Give more then you gain

God Bless you my 52 year bud he had thrill skills

I only had a vision and some guts


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Deleted, posted in wrong thread


----------



## v-john

FLgatorgirl said:


> V-John has not mentioned it that I am aware of, but Midwest Vizsla Rescue has an online auction for some super cute Vizsla jewelry. Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.630158820359313.1073741836.520200221355174&type=1 The Christmas pin is adorable. Bid up, it is for a great cause!!


Thanks for the plug Becky,

I didn't want to be that pushy guy that no one likes. 


I am picking up two four month olds tomorrow. I'll post some pics.


----------



## v-john

Yesterday, I met a guy who we got two four month old pups. I did some digging on the people and the are a puppy mill in the clearest sense of the word. They live about an hour north of me, and I had no idea they existed. At the last inspection done by the USDA, they had over six hundred dogs of mixed breeds on their property. 
They have had several different violations but fix the violations and then are allowed to stay open. These are the people that sell to pet stores. 
Here is a link to a report on them. If you scroll down to Justin and LaNae Jackson, you will see it.
At the time of their inspection in 2012, they had 630 dogs.

http://www.petshoppuppies.com/report.asp?ID=48A1849

Anyways, one puppy is extremely weak in the rear, and has little muscle definition in his rear because he simply spent all his time in a cage. He also has lesions on his rear from sitting on the cage. 
The other was healthy and bold and is going to be a very big boy. 

This is the bigger one.





This is the smaller one.



This is them both.



One of the coolest things about this, is taking a dog from absolute terrible conditions is to see a dog that has never been inside, in the heat, shown affection, or anything of that nature and to show them that. It really is great to watch a dog experience those things. They took a long time to coax into the house from the back yard. And they didn't want to go outside! They got a treat for the first time. Really didn't even know what it was. 
They are going to be fostered and adopted out. Granted we don't adopt out over the holidays. 
Anyways, just an update.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

John,

That is just heart breaking. You actually got these guys directly from the puppy mill people? I guess at least they did not dump them at a pound as a backyard breeder in our general area did. I am sitting here wishing evil thoughts on all of these jerks that treat dogs this way. Over 600 dogs? I am not a fan of lots of government regulation, but in this case I am all for it. There is not near enough regulation and puppy mills need to be legislated out of existence. Our local pointer rescue just took in two beautiful 4 month old purebred German Wirehaired Pointer pups. I have not heard the details, but I believe it is a similar situation and they were dumped at a KILL shelter. 

I am sure it must be rewarding to see these two go through new experiences. I hope they will come around quickly and that they will find perfect new homes. Bless you and your group for all that you do.


----------



## Naughtona

I teared up reading this. Between this and the puppy from the pound that almost got put down, I have been thinking about my V lately and how many dogs don't have it so lucky. My fiance and I are both students living in an apartment so a second dog is not an option for us right now but in a few years I really look forward to the possibility of helping a dog in need and giving it all the love and affection every dog deserves. Thank you for all the good works you do!


----------



## v-john

Thanks guys. 

I met the guy at a public place here in town. I don't think they wanted me at their place, and he offered to deliver to my house, and quite frankly, I didn't want them to know where I lived. 

They got a bath as soon as they got home and will be fostered through the holidays until they get their new home.


----------



## texasred

They look adorable.
Its wonderful that they get to spend their first Christmas in a place were they are safe, warm and well taken care of.


----------



## mlg1900

they are super adorable. kind of cool that they get along, considering they might have been in separate cages? since one has sores and the other does not?

Where are these ones located? midwest Vizsla rescue. We are in New Jersey. Our closes rescue is New Hope Vizsla Rescue


----------



## v-john

They will be fostered, and actually we may have homes for them already. 

Which is great, because I just was contacted by GSP rescue and they told me that another rescue has a vizsla and they want to transfer the vizsla to our rescue because the dog is too much for foster to handle. I'll report more as I find out more.


----------



## KB87

I would be a foster failure in a minute if these guys came to me! How could you not keep them?

V-John, I admire your work!


----------



## CrazyCash

V-John - I commend you for all the fantastic work that you do! As the owner of two rescues, I'm in debt to people like you that help rescue these wonderful dogs that have been dealt a difficult hand and are just looking for a home where they are loved! Rescued dogs are truly grateful and will show you endless love.


----------



## v-john

Thanks for the comments guys. 
Recently, Becky (FlGatorgirl) told us about a vizsla that had been in a shelter here in Kansas. We pulled the dog, and I emailed the gal who is fostering the dog a while back how he is doing. 

Here is her response.

.Jack - as we call him - is doing great. Very nice dog. Not sure he has been inside much before, but he is liking it very much! He is very social and gets along with everyone and he favors upside down on the sofa over a recliner! He's a nice dog!

I imagine that he will get adopted, he's not on our website yet, however. 
Thanks Becky!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

So glad to hear he is safe and that he is doing well in foster. I hope he finds a wonderful forever home. Thank you for taking him in.


----------



## v-john

Some of the dogs have gone up on the website.


Www.midwestvizslarescue.org


----------



## KB87

In love with Finn! If he were in Ohio we would take him in .2 seconds! Thankfully we don't have many rescues in Ohio but it makes it difficult when we want to rescue one


----------



## v-john

http://www.midwestvizslarescue.org/available-for-adoption.html

Bart is still available, but I have to admit, from what it sounds like he would take a real special owner to handle him. He's a sweet dog, from what I hear. 

(My rescue coordinator has fostered him for quite a while.)


----------



## v-john

Here is a video of Bart, one of our rescues. He's been in the program for six months now, and we are hoping to find him a home of his very own soon! 

http://youtu.be/hNatqetiyzo


----------



## texasred

I watched it earlier on FB.
I just keep thinking Barts not that bad.
Plenty of dogs don't like cats.
Most of our dogs could/would go over a 4 foot fence.
Yes, he has crate issues, but a person that works from home, or is retired is home most of the time any way.
I bet Bart would be a sweetie, and bring much joy to the right home.


----------



## Lauren21887

Tonight I decided to turn to this forum in an act of desperation, and I see here a Vizsla rescue that serves my state- on the first forum I clicked into. Hopefully this is a positive sign...

My brother purchased a Vizsla puppy over two years ago. He was excited about training her to be a hunting dog but at that time lived in a frat house. He got himself in way over his head. Since then, he has moved in with us, had a baby, gotten married, and moved into an apartment. Somewhere in that process my husband and I inherited his dog. (We have a 1 1/2 year old Scottie ourselves.) While we have made every attempt to like this dog, and we certainly love her, we can no longer take care of her. We are expecting our first baby in 12 weeks. This dog could be a full-time job herself. Some of her traits: whining incessantly, separation anxiety, bouts of Pica (which has already caused her to have surgery once- she had a chunk of a tennis ball in her intestine- this also means neither of our dogs get toys and my baby boy will not be able to have any toys out ever), and now she has regressed and started peeing in the house. My husband found urine on an activity mat we had on the floor for our nephew and he about lost it tonight (and he is a VERY patient man.) We have tried letting her play outside to get out energy, but she just cries and wants inside the house. We have tried a shock collar (in desperation) and while she doesn't like it, it doesn't help her behaviors. At one point we had a trainer out to the house and he never returned or asked us to finish making a payment. While it breaks my heart to have to get rid of her, I know both her and we would be happier in a more appropriate home. We live in Southwest Missouri and I had no idea where to turn to her with her. I definitely think she needs to go to a home that is experienced with Vizslas, has saintly patience, and an abundance of love. Would surrendering her to a rescue be our best option? Am I being a bad person (I feel incredibly guilty and like a failure for this)?


----------



## MeandMy3

Hi Lauren,

Welcome to the forum - even though you are here under such circumstances. It does sound like you have done everything you can for this dog and are at the end of your rope. Some may disagree, but I believe turning to a rescue would be a good thing for you and for the dog. Vizslas are a special breed and need more attention than some have to give. Please know you are doing the right thing for her since you have exhausted all other possibilities. If I was closer, I would help in a heart beat but I am in ND. 

You may even find someone on this forum who is up for the challenge. 

Good luck!

Mindy


----------



## texasred

It sounds like she is a vizsla that needed a job.
Without one she became destructive, and bored.
Have you contacted the Vizsla rescue in your area? 
They would be able to work with her, before placing her in her new home. If your financially able, sponsor her while she is in the rescues care. It would help them, and help you with your guilt of having to let her go.


----------



## emilycn

What about contacting the breeder she came from? They might want want her back, also. If, god forbid, anything happened to me and I couldn't keep Lua anymore, I know that my breeder wants her to go to him, rather than a shelter or rescue. If your brother could get the breeder's info to you, you might look into that option also.


----------



## v-john

Lauren I'm from Midwest Vizsla Rescue. I think we can help. I'm sending you a PM with my phone number and we can chat.

John


----------



## KB87

Lauren, I contacted V-John (with Midwest V Rescue) outside of the forum to make sure he's aware of your post. It sounds like a very stressful situation for you all and you've tried a number of different things for her, all great ideas. Does she seem to do well with other dogs? I wonder if getting her into a multi-V household may help her get out her energy, make her feel a little more confident and help rectify some of the issues that she is having. Getting her into a multi-V household may help someone understand exactly what she needs since this breed is a little more demanding (at times) than other breeds. Emily also offered a great suggestion of getting in touch with the breeder.

Don't get down on yourself for doing what is best for your situation. Hopefully V-John can help you see what your options are and find the best path for your girl.


----------



## KB87

KB87 said:


> Lauren, I contacted V-John (with Midwest V Rescue) outside of the forum to make sure he's aware of your post.


V-John is so on top of it that he posted before I could even hit post!


----------



## SeqViz

Lauren, I'm sure many of us involved in rescue (in my case NBRAN) are grateful that you inquired on this forum first instead of taking the easy route and dumping your beloved V at a local shelter. I encourage you to work with VJohn and their Vizsla rescue. I think you will find it most rewarding to ensure a happy, safe home for your V and peace of mind for you and your family. Thank you for caring and doing the right thing for your V and family. :-*


----------



## Lauren21887

Thank you all for your supportive words. This has been a truly heart-wrenching decision as we love dogs and we love Hadley. That being said, we just feel exhausted, completely stressed, and truly out of options. If I had more time and energy I would love to be able to take her to the dog park every single day or sit outside in the backyard while she runs laps. However, with work and school and a baby coming that just isn't possible. I looked further into the rescue and I really like that they post updates on their site. Knowing that we might be able to know what she is up to and how she is doing is extremely comforting and I plan to call John with Midwest Rescue this afternoon. 

Again thank you all for making this decision a more comfortable one for my family and I.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Lauren21887 said:


> ... Would surrendering her to a rescue be our best option? Am I being a bad person (I feel incredibly guilty and like a failure for this)?


You're not bad or a failure and you shouldn't feel guilty. You didn't acquire Hadley for some irresponsible reason and then decide to dump her, a typical "bad" behavior. Your actions have been commendable.

Surrendering her to a rescue would be far better than keeping her and trying to cope with a nearly impossible situation. The rescue org will find her a deserving home that will cherish her and give her the life that she deserves. That's what rescues do. It's the best thing that you can do for her. And you.

Now, as to your brother ... he is the one who should be feeling guilty - for acquiring Hadley in the first place and then dumping her on you. And then there's the breeder who sold a Vizsla to a college kid living in a frat house! Probably an internet sale.

Giving thanks for rescues,
Bob


----------



## v-john

We met up with Lauren on the way back from the NVA National field trial and we picked up Hadley. Lauren and her husband are extremely nice people and are really trying to do right by Hadley. I've been sending them pictures of Hadley and how she is doing here. 
Hadley is doing just fine. She has fit in with everyone, and loves to play with our Abby puppy and the Irish setters. She is built like a deer, long, and leggy and quite possibly one of the fastest vizslas I've seen. 
I've been running her almost every day and have had zero issues. She wants a spot on the couch and some room to run. She's just been a great little girl. 

Here are some pictures of her. 























































A tired vizsla is a happy vizsla.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

V-John said:


> ... She's just been a great little girl.
> ...


Wow!


----------



## texasred

I bet Lauren and her husband are so happy for Hadley.
Getting the pics and updates, lets them know they did the right thing for her.
A big thank you for all the work, you and the rescues put in. I guess ya'll get paid in big wet slippery kisses from appreciative red dogs.


----------



## v-john

I still have Hadley, and she is doing fine. I have not quite found the "right home" for her yet, but hopefully will. PM me if you are interested and we can go from there. 

It's sounding like this weekend, another female will be coming into the house, that may be much more of a challenge. 

We will have to see.


----------



## gallae96

Saw this in the Chicago area craigslist.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pet/4493207137.html

Hope this cute lil guy finds a good home.


----------



## v-john

Hadley went to her new home yesterday in Iowa. She has a vizsla "brother" now and they get along great. I am happy with the couple that adopted her, and I think that it will turn out well. 

I have a new dog that is a much more serious case. 

Her name is Pup and she came to me via Missouri. Her owners were not dog people, really, and didn't know how to handle her. So thusly, she ran the house. She is defensive of her crate. She has bitten their family members and had not been properly socialized. Actually, that is the understatement of the year. Her socialization is terrible. Probably the worst I've seen, in that she just doesn't know how to relate to other dogs and such. 
We've had her a couple months now and at one point I thought I was going to have to have her put down. It's a terrible feeling to sit down and have to contemplate having to put a dog down, while that dog is licking the tears off of your face. 


She did not bite me, but almost did. She was in a crate and I was reaching in to get her to snap a lead on her. She didn't bite me, but gave me fair warning. I left her alone for a bit, came back and slowly reached in to put the lead on her. We got through that and went about her business. 

Another time, she had mud or something on her tail and Kelli went to wipe mud off of her tail. She disliked that and again, didn't bite Kelli, but gave every indication that she would if Kelli continued to do that. We put a muzzle on Pup, and again, continued to set about the process of wiping the mud off of her tail. She fought for a bit, but relented and then we gave her a treat once it was done and went about our business. 
I think she does that sort of thing to get her own way, to be honest, and there has not been an issue over her tail or anything like that. 
But she has started to come out of her shell, and is playing a bit with the other dogs. 
She is more confident, although I still can't run her off leash. (She bolted on me once, I had to jump in the van to catch her... She was wearing a Garmin, and we were out in country, but still.... Caught her a mile down the road, running like **** was after her) 
She is coming around though, and I'm extremely pleased with her progress. She loves attention, doesn't require much energy. She'll wait for you outside of the bathroom, waiting on you. 
I think if she respects the owner and accepts her role, she's a happy dog. She is just a sweet dog, and hopefully these issues are behind us. Guess time will tell, but this dog will have to go to a special home. She will have to go to a dog man/woman, and not necessarily just a dog lover.


----------



## v-john

Some pics.

Edit: I don't know why the pictures are sideways.... Sorry!


----------



## v-john

So, how does a dog get to be this bad? 

I spoke with the owner for about an hour one night after she had bitten one of my dogs. 

You see, when she did that, it wasn't a vicious type of bite, but rather a bite that from a dog that trying to discipline the other dogs. 
Anyways, I called the former owners that night and basically laid into them. 

The more I found out about them the angrier I got. They had no fence for their yard, and yet they couldn't understand why she wouldn't listen and just would run off. When I asked about teaching her to recall, they said she wouldn't come to her. She would just ignore them or dance around. I asked about getting some help to teach them to train her and they said a trainer or a behaviorist was too expensive. I asked why they didn't put a up a fence. They liked their view that they had and didn't want to ruin it with a fence. An underground fence was too expensive. She had, after all, ruined their sliding glass door and they had to pay for that. She ruined the sliding glass door, because she was trying to get in the house because it was storming outside. This was the tip of the iceberg. 
After our conversation the gal I was talking to told me that "she felt like that I was just coming down on her" and I was "blaming them for they way Pup is."
Which is true, and I was doing both. 
All of this could have been prevented with a little discipline and help. 

Oh, by the way, other then the one incident with her bolting, her recall has been almost perfect. 
I hate people sometimes.


----------



## MeandMy3

V-John - I don't "like" that you have to go through this. I love the fact that you called the previous owners and gave them their what-for! Good for you! Thank you for taking care of Pup, and teaching her right from wrong and how to try to be the good dog that you know she can be.


----------



## einspänner

Thank God for people with the patience and love you have, John. Keep us updated on Pup!


----------



## OttosMama

This makes my heart ache. People really know how to make a mess of things :-[ leaving a dog outside during a storm? :'( Pup is lucky to have you. How old is Pup? It looks like she has some gray, so I guess she could be as young as 2 or 3 but I'd guess older? Poor girl.


----------



## v-john

I guess I never updated everyone on Pup. I realized that she was a bit more then I could handle in my given situation, and we sent her to a dog rehabilitation trainer who works with difficult dogs. She spent a month there and from there she was transferred to another rescue. She was then adopted by a older couple and has been doing very well.


----------



## MeandMy3

Great news, V-John! I am amazed at the rescue work you (and any other rescuers do). I was a foster failure and spent 6 wonderful years with a dog that another owner refused to bail out of the pound when she ran off. My husband won't let me foster now. 

Thank you for the update and for doing what you do!


----------



## v-john

We had a foster girl, who was found as a stray in Eastern Kansas and through a roundabout way, ended up with us. They were sisters, and we adopted them out separately. 

This the newest girl we are fostering, her name is Taffee. She came to us from a home in Ok, and was used to breed and raise a couple of litters. Something happened and her tail was broken. She wasn't allowed in the house, although there were other dogs that were. 
She is a sweet dog, but has had a pretty rough life. She just wants a seat on the couch and loves to run. 

Here are a couple of pictures. 

The last picture I posted I wanted to show everyone a picture of her tail. It basically hangs there and is constantly tucked. But she can wag it, buuuuuut just a little bit. 


*Edit* - I can't figure out why the pictures I attach to the website are sideways.... Can someone help me with that?

Also, she is wearing a Garmin in the pictures because when I took the pictures it was when I first had her..... And I didn't trust her to go with me and hang around as I do now.


----------



## einspänner

regarding the sideways pics. I've found that pics taken on phones tend to load sideways. Opening them in a photo editor and re-saving before you upload corrects this. I'll go ahead and fix these for you.


----------



## v-john

Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## v-john

Hey folks. I've heard through the grapevine that we have a 12 year old female coming in. Her owner is dying. 
She has been hunted, but is used to living in a kennel run. If anyone has a soft spot for her to rest, please let me know. I'll get more pictures and such as I get them.


----------

